# Mercian very bad reputation ??



## duboisdeflute (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi, first I was thinking maybe I send order to Mercian for frameset pro, but here is the but , January 11 I won 1 auction on ebay with mercian cycles Derby ,UK. Money was send january 12 via paypal , , since nothing from nothing, email with-out answer 3 weeks later ,nothing , what you think about ? but at this time , for me any frame ,but mercian ,no thank´s.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I would file a paypal dispute if I were you.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't wait to file. I found out the hard way one summer when I was away that there is a 60 day cutoff for registering a complaint or even giving negative feedback. after that, nothing you can do as far as eBay is concerned. :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## duboisdeflute (Sep 10, 2009)

paypal dispute filed. thank´s


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

You might also want to call them, and keep a record of calls made or attempted. For some reason I've yet to figure out, emails often are not taken seriously enough by a lot of companies across the pond. Not saying that this happens at Mercian Cycles Derbyshire, but I know of a case in one reputable company where there were wholesale deletions of emails in the belief that "it's all just garbage anyway."


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*2 letters, be scared*

UK
seems to be the epicenter of ebay scammage


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

was the seller really mercian?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

wim said:


> You might also want to call them, and keep a record of calls made or attempted. For some reason I've yet to figure out, emails often are not taken seriously enough by a lot of companies across the pond. Not saying that this happens at Mercian Cycles Derbyshire, but I know of a case in one reputable company where there were wholesale deletions of emails in the belief that "it's all just garbage anyway."



+1...I've experienced the same thing....

To the OP, Mercian is famous for going weeks without communication.... Not sure why..

On the positive side, they make s nice frame


----------



## duboisdeflute (Sep 10, 2009)

yes , merciancycles ,derby


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

Mercian has a stellar reputation in the UK as a real shop and as great frame builders.

Given that their website is horrendously out of date I'd be amazed if they really had an auction on ebay - I may very likely be wrong, but it seems out of character...

Give the shop a ring on +44 (0)1332 752468 and see what gives.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Is this who you bought it from?

http://myworld.ebay.com/merciancycles/

They have a 100% feedback..... It might be worth a phone call


----------



## duboisdeflute (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes it,s this. Really I don,t know wats happen , the item price is not too hight near usd 40, not the end of the world , but I was ready to send a deposit for a frameset , and for now , I,m a little bit undecided.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I had a Mercian about 30 years ago and it was one the best bikes I ever rode.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Merician have a fine reputation in the UK for building and supplying fine steel bikes, I'm sure if you contact them and just ask it will be cleared up for you, instead of coming on here and dissing the company in question without even contacting them first.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Karbon Kev said:


> Merician have a fine reputation in the UK for building and supplying fine steel bikes, I'm sure if you contact them and just ask it will be cleared up for you, instead of coming on here and dissing the company in question without even contacting them first.


Thing is, the OP _tried_ to contact Mercian... after sending payment almost a month ago. And still, there's no word from 'em.

Sry, I blame this one on an uncommunicative Mercian. As Dave said:



> _To the OP, Mercian is famous for going weeks without communication.... Not sure why..._


.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Does seem strange. They've actually picked up the phone and spoke to them? Can't believe they would operate like this ....


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

On their ebay page, the 'seller' currently has no items for sale which sounds strange, I'm not sure this is Mercian cycles ...... if it is THE actual same place, surely they would have more than one product up for grabs? Sounds suss to me ......


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Mercian is LOUSY at e-mail communication, though they answer regular mail somewhat better. THey're a pretty old-fashioned lot over there.

I'd call them up and ask them what's going on.


----------



## duboisdeflute (Sep 10, 2009)

After 3 weeks sending mails, all not answered, I,m tired and don,t want to spend money calling to UK, I forget mercian and loocking for another frame builder in UK, I live in Spain and here nobody build frame with Reynolds steel , so I,m loocking for a British builder who work Reynolds 953 .
who? but mercian ,no thank´s.
thank´s


----------



## duboisdeflute (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe Scooper can help me . I know Waterford do that but the taz here in Europe are expensive for item from USA.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

If you're looking for a European framebuilder, Simoncini in Italy builds with Reynolds 953. I've seen a fillet brazed Simoncini frame and believe he also builds 953 lugged frames.

Simoncini website

Simoncini fillet brazed 953 bike:










Here's my Waterford (Wisconsin U.S.A.) lugged 953 bike:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Pegoretti builds in Stainless, he uses Columbus XcR.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't understand why you don't want to ring the UK and speak to someone about a frame enquiry, but you are still prepared to go with another British frame builder? Won't that entail contacting them and talking with them over here? What's the difference?


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm from the UK and now live in New Zealand. A few years back I ordered a Mercian. The whole process was conducted via email without a single phone call. All emails were answered withing 24-48hrs.

They were an absolute pleasure to deal with.

I have emailed them since on about 3 seperate occasions about other projects I wanted priced - same deal, a written response within 24hrs.

I was in the UK 6 mnths ago and dropped into their shop, again excellent service and really friendly - I didn't know they sold on ebay??


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

After seeing this particular 'ebay seller' page I'm not sure they do either ....


----------



## duboisdeflute (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi ,nice bike Dannyboy. it,s the Professionnal or King modele? 
latest news from Mercian , the item seem to be lost by UK royal mail or by the Spanisk post , anyway I have to wait to see if Merciam send another. 
Other question, where I can buy a complete tubing serie in 853 or 953 and of course the lugs, BB ,headtube , so all I need for a complete frame?
thank´s.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

duboisdeflute said:


> Hi ,nice bike Dannyboy. it,s the Professionnal or King modele?
> latest news from Mercian , the item seem to be lost by UK royal mail or by the Spanisk post , anyway I have to wait to see if Merciam send another.
> Other question, where I can buy a complete tubing serie in 853 or 953 and of course the lugs, BB ,headtube , so all I need for a complete frame?
> thank´s.


Thanks. The guys here are no doubt bored of it as I post it everytime I hear reference to Mercian!

It's a King of Mercia Race.


----------



## mogster (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi 

Sorry to interject, but as I work at Mercian I was disappointed to see a thread with this title and had to read further.

This may be a huge coincidence and if it is - apologies. But we don't send many items to Spain so it sticks in my mind.

We did have a brief dabble on ebay and we sent a Campag hub to a customer in Spain, who contacted us to say he hadn't received it. So we sent another.

We later received another email saying the customer hadn't received the 2nd hub, and although we had proof of postage - Paypal refunded the customer.

We then had an email from our customer in Spain - I quote some of the ebay generated email that I still have in my inbox -

"Big surprise this week - the hub is here. Now I understand why lot of delay time. On the bag, the word Spain was hidden by the post office sticker, so only my name, street and city was readable."
"Sorry for the dispute with paypal support" etc etc

So to see this thread with the latest comment and update on the hub concerned me....

Once again, if you are another customer who lives in Spain and was refunded by Paypal due to non-receipt, then I'm sorry.

We try our best to give good customer service to everyone, we're not perfect but we take all comments on board.


----------



## cycleguyfla13 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Mercian Cycles*



Karbon Kev said:


> After seeing this particular 'ebay seller' page I'm not sure they do either ....


I was trying to buy a Campy group in Ireland from a reputable dealer on the internet. Their groups are discounted very much in comparison to the United States, Since this transaction was going to be over 900 dollars I called the shop. The person there answered in an unintelligble Irish swill and hung up the phone. Okay I was calling to give them business two years ago and they hung up on me. I would not buy in Europe, the United Kingdom or Ireland. I dont care how many Tour de France Stages the owner of the business won. I know Shimano back years ago restricted the sale of their groups in the United States to escalate the pricing of them, However there are other sellers you can go to. Another thing if you can get downtube shifers your group will be a lot less expensive and in the long run be more trouble free than brake shifers.


----------



## kenhawkeye (Mar 9, 2010)

*Mercian*



duboisdeflute said:


> yes , merciancycles ,derby


RUBBISH!!!!!
I know this is an old thread but I find it very irritating. I own a Mercian King of Mercia and the company is top! To my knowledge, they do not sell in the way this person thinks. PICK UP THE PHONE!!!! One phone call would answer all problems, instead of which, we have open house on dissing a great company. Why???


----------



## Fred 853 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Mercian is a great company*

I don't know why this thread got picked up again from 2010, but Mercian is a great company that does not deserve to have its good name dragged through the mud again and again over some issue with an eBay seller who was probably not even connected in any way to the Mercian company. Or, as pointed out in Froze's reply, it is even more likely that the original post was made by some troll who wanted to damage the reputation of Mercian and/or generate a lot of push back from fans of Mercian frames by posting a fabricated and malicious story.

In regard to push back, I bought a Mercian frame last year and could not be happier with both the frame and the service from Mercian.

Also, if anyone is interested in buying items from Europe or Japan, I have purchased a number of components online from the following vendors with absolutely no problems and with quick service:

Wiggle.com | Cycle Gear

Bicycles | Bikes | Mountain Bikes | Road Bikes | MTB Bikes | Bike Parts | Bike Frames | Road Frames | MTB Frames

Japanese Bicycle Parts

One of the components that I ordered from Japan was the Nitto M190 Euro 80 handlebar for my Mercian that I could not find anywhere else. 
NITTO M190 Euro 80


----------



## wabasso (May 18, 2012)

cycleguyfla13 said:


> I was trying to buy a Campy group in Ireland from a reputable dealer on the internet. Their groups are discounted very much in comparison to the United States, Since this transaction was going to be over 900 dollars I called the shop. *The person there answered in an unintelligble Irish swill *and hung up the phone. Okay I was calling to give them business two years ago and they hung up on me. I would not buy in Europe, the United Kingdom or Ireland. I dont care how many Tour de France Stages the owner of the business won. I know Shimano back years ago restricted the sale of their groups in the United States to escalate the pricing of them, However there are other sellers you can go to. Another thing if you can get downtube shifers your group will be a lot less expensive and in the long run be more trouble free than brake shifers.


I recommend that you never ever set foot of your hometown of RubberBoot, Iowa. You are clearly not equipped to face the world outside.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I read the all the old, and I mean old posts, I can help to think this was all a put on. First off the misspelled words aren't consistent, and he's spelling the words like he's purposely misspelling them. Then there's the problem with the timing and money, why do you wait a year to find out what happened to the bike? Why do you just say, aah forget it and go shopping for another bike? either the poster is so wealthy money means nothing to him or the story is a lie. 

I personally dwelt with the Mercian people in 07 at their shop in Derby, and they are in no way con artists, in fact they were extremely nice and very understanding of my needs, measured me for free and even treated the internal frame for free against rust. I was "stupid" enough to pay for the entire bike BEFORE they even started work on it instead of 50% now and 50% just before shipping; and I never called them because they promised a 3 month window, they e-mailed me several times to tell me what process the bike was in and then to tell me they shipped it. I got my bike just fine. And they gave me a great deal on 06 model of the Athena group that would have cost me about twice as much here, so with the group package discounted, and the options I had specifically requested to be done to the frame I got a better then Rivendell would have given me on an Atlantis.


----------

